# Some Sacramento Show Pics



## maggpi21 (Mar 29, 2010)

I've never posted pics before so I hope these work. I went to the Sacramento show yesterday. This was my first time at a large dog show before so I was amazed. I had a really great time. I met Marina, Stacy's daughter. They both answered my silly questions like what a belly band is for and all those fun things. If the pics work maybe Stacy can help me out by providing the names/breeder's of these lovely ones.

Oh, by the way...I fell in love with Lucy. but i guess we all love lucy right?
-Maggie


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Great pictures thank you for sharing. It's always fun to see who is at the shows.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

maggpi21 said:


> I've never posted pics before so I hope these work. I went to the Sacramento show yesterday. This was my first time at a large dog show before so I was amazed. I had a really great time. I met Marina, Stacy's daughter. They both answered my silly questions like what a belly band is for and all those fun things. If the pics work maybe Stacy can help me out by providing the names/breeder's of these lovely ones.
> 
> Oh, by the way...I fell in love with Lucy. but i guess we all love lucy right?
> -Maggie
> ...


And this is the cute little 
10	RICHELIEU SNOW DANCER. TR 930641. 07-30-09
By Ch Stardust Obsession - Richelieu's Moonstruck.
Owner: Peggy Gregson & Pat Keen Fernandes., Carmichael, CA 956084538. Breeder: Pat Keen Fernandes.
She is a little doll!

GREAT time meeting you maggie! And you got to see a maltese win the toy group - that is always a good thing!


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Awesome photos!  I would love to attend a show one day.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

great pics!!!
I LOVE seeing show pics!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Outstanding pics!!! I love to see them posted....it is almost like being there!!! Thanks so much for sharing!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Beautiful pictures, and yes, everyon loves Lucy!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I love looking at all the show pictures. All the malts were gorgeous, but esp yours Stacy:thumbsup::wub:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

For those of you that want to attend shows near you. Go on www.akc.org and on the left under Events and Awards- pick your state and calendar and look for a AB ( all breed) show near you Generally there is a parking fee OR an entry fee per person- although most of the shows in FL just charge for parking. Some shows are outdoors and some are indoors. Some allow pet dogs, some do not.

Shows are run by different show agencies MB-F,and Onofrio are the 2 I know best. Since I am a novice in showing I am sure some of these other ladies can give more info. I try to post when the ringtime is for Maltese because some of my dear friends on here like to come watch. I love going into the grooming area and just watching- some of the get-up set-ups and space suits (to keep them pristine) some of the dogs wear are hilarious. I have a new found appreciation for dog handlers and owner handlers too. If you go to the Superintenents desk at the show or nearby they sell a book with all of the entries listed- and their ages/parents/owner etc- ask a steward ( they wear name tags and help the judges) to explain the book to you, they are very helpful. Ask for the help before or after they are done in the ring.

BTW Loved the great PIX


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

EmmasMommy said:


> For those of you that want to attend shows near you. Go on www.akc.org and on the left under Events and Awards- pick your state and calendar and look for a AB ( all breed) show near you Generally there is a parking fee OR an entry fee per person- although most of the shows in FL just charge for parking. Some shows are outdoors and some are indoors. Some allow pet dogs, some do not.
> 
> Shows are run by different show agencies MB-F,and Onofrio are the 2 I know best. Since I am a novice in showing I am sure some of these other ladies can give more info. I try to post when the ringtime is for Maltese because some of my dear friends on here like to come watch. I love going into the grooming area and just watching- some of the get-up set-ups and space suits (to keep them pristine) some of the dogs wear are hilarious. I have a new found appreciation for dog handlers and owner handlers too. If you go to the Superintenents desk at the show or nearby they sell a book with all of the entries listed- and their ages/parents/owner etc- ask a steward ( they wear name tags and help the judges) to explain the book to you, they are very helpful. Ask for the help before or after they are done in the ring.
> 
> BTW Loved the great PIX



Oh i never think to look on the AKC site! I always look on Infodog
The search by state page is very helpful!
InfoDog AKC Dog Show Information - Search by State


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Great pictures. :chili: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks for sharing these awesome pictures 

Kat


----------

